# Off The Beaten Path



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

STR said:


> Most people go past unlikely productive spots in search of greater things. I’ll refrain from telling where, when, or how, but here’s is one of many caught in a place where most all boats run by looking for bigger water. It’s not just the spot, but knowing when to be there. Didn’t know some don’t like us to share the spots, so I’ll keep from doing that, but again, it’s not just the spot. There’s a lot more to it.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats a Durn nice line sider 👍😎 and those glasses are super fly 😁

Trivia question: what do you call a fishermen that holds the rod in his mouth like pictured above ? Just trying to see whos been paying attention in class 😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That dude was actually snowboarding, the rest is photoshopped.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Yep. I say thing everytime I’m on my yakk slaying em, while watching the “real fisherman” fly by on plane headed for better waters..😂😂
Nice one by the way.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats funny cause thats where i thought the glasses came from 😁👍 but jokes aside maybe the lens color helps see into water 🤔 nothing wrong with looking cool while slaying snook 👍 but lets do something different with the rod 😏 trivia answer was brought up in another post, the picture i believe was a red and a fly rod balanced on the guys shoulder and back really nice picture, but one member made the comment thats the answer to trivia question LOL 😆 about having the rod in your mouth...


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Lol!! That’s my kid, and I guess those glasses are a “thing”. I would not wear those unless I was skiing! The rod in the mouth thing I guess is to protect it from being stepped on since there’s no where to put it down in the front of the Gheenoe without worrying about it. The rod on the shoulders kinda thing, well I think it looks silly too, but to each their own. As long as he’s catching fish and having an awesome time, then who gives a crap about all of that. I don’t care if they use their butt hole for a rod holder, so long as I don’t have to do it.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Funny you quoted Real Fisherman,which made me research the answer to what makes a "Real Fisherman"?
The answer according to internet.....

A true fisherman is conservative,provident,not given to envy, considerate of the rights of others and careful of his good name. He fishes many a day and returns at night to his home hungry, tired and disappointed; but he still has faith in his methods, and is not tempted to try new and more deadly lures.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

STR said:


> Lol!! That’s my kid, and I guess those glasses are a “thing”. I would not wear those unless I was skiing! The rod in the mouth thing I guess is to protect it from being stepped on since there’s no where to put it down in the front of the Gheenoe without worrying about it. The rod on the shoulders kinda thing, well I think it looks silly too, but to each their own. As long as he’s catching fish and having an awesome time, then who gives a crap about all of that. I don’t care if they use their butt hole for a rod holder, so long as I don’t have to do it.


All in good fun. My step son has a glorious mullet and I despise it but then I look back at my photos from 4th and 5th grade and I had a flat top mullet with three shaved lines over one ear like Vanilla Ice and wore MC Hammer parachute pants so there’s that…


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Exactly just having fun with it👍 thanks for posting and the rod in mouth or balanced on shoulder its to show the weapon that took the beast 👍 things been a lil slow around here with turkey day and such ...


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I just thought the name the other member came up with was funny ,and that has nothing to do with your son either just funny terminology 😁👍😎 i just wanted to see if anyone else remembered the answer 😄


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Why is everyone so up tight? Dudes not on a jet ski and he’s also not flying a drone! #quitbitchin


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

You know the answer to the trivia question Fin?
We not up tight just having fun 😋
Hes a fine young lad and his Dad was proud enough of him to share the picture which we appreciate 👍🙏


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice Snook! The rod in the mouth always bothered me....until now.
The comment about the butt hole as a rod holder was so good I'll never look at one of those pics the same.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

VA has almost no skinny water culture. You're more likely to find a Carolina Skiff offshore than inshore and skiff wise there's not many of us. Everything we fish is overlooked and undervalued. Hell even the kayakers are out here risking life and limb fishing the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel on rough days rather than inshore.


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

the best fishing spots are whatever boat ramps the local guides all dump there bait at at the end of the day.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Im trying to cut afool with you guys,i t think smack knew the answer 😁 answer to trivia question was "cork sucker " Lmao 🤣 as quoted by another member👍😎


----------

